# 10 PC-Spiele, die Sie unbedingt vorbestellen sollten [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. August 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu 10 PC-Spiele, die Sie unbedingt vorbestellen sollten [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: 10 PC-Spiele, die Sie unbedingt vorbestellen sollten [Anzeige]


----------



## RavenlordX (25. August 2009)

Was ist denn das Cover mit dem roten "S" für ein Spiel?

Resident Evil 5?


----------



## E-ware (25. August 2009)

LOL wo ist denn bitte CoD:MW2???


----------



## enterthephil (25. August 2009)

RavenlordX schrieb:


> Was ist denn das Cover mit dem roten "S" für ein Spiel?
> 
> Resident Evil 5?


 
 Das is ne 5


----------



## cykolein (25. August 2009)

der artikel sollte heißen
"Die 10 eventuell kaufbaren Spiele, welche innerhalb der nächsten 2-3 Monate erscheinen und kein 100%tiger griff ins Klo wären"


----------



## scorp84 (25. August 2009)

Batman und Residen Evil 5 habe ich bereits in der Collectors Edition vorbestellt. Freu mich am meisten auf Batman. Die Demo macht echt Laune.


----------



## Axel_Foly (25. August 2009)

nicht mal MW2 drin ... was soll ma da noch groß sagen ...


----------



## Opheliac (25. August 2009)

Batman, Dragon Age und Resi 5 auf jeden fall. Gehören mit zu den persönlichen Favoriten dieses Jahr. Bei NFS Shift erstmal schauen bevors wieder ein Reinfall wird.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (25. August 2009)

Öhm, dieser Artikel ist eigentlich sinnlos, denn nicht jeden interessieren diese Spiele, mich zum Beispiel kaum eins.

Vorbestellen ist soundso eine blöde Idee, wenn man Bugs, Vollpreis, Kopierschutzprobleme o.ä. nicht auch wirklich haben möchte. Da warte ich lieber und mach mir ein Bild davon, inwiefern das Teil unverbuggt aufn Markt kommt, vllt nimmt man günstigere Preise noch mit oder kann noch den Patch 1.3 (Nummer ausgedacht) noch vorm Spielen installieren...

Außerdem braucht man dann - weil Tests - nicht unbedingt schlimme ÜBeraschungen wegen der eigenen Hardware in Kauf nehmen...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (25. August 2009)

Überhaupt nichts werde ich jemals vorbestellen ! (Von einem HL2: Epi3 mal abgesehen, Valve baut halt keinen Scheiß für die eigene Core-Käuferschaft) 


Mir ist die Gefahr zu groß, dass ich wieder als Betatester herhalten darf, ich warte daher ab jetzt immer erst die Tests in der PC Games/Gamestar ab bevor ich zuschlage, alles andere wäre Wahnsinn, sieht man sich mal Katastropehen wie ArmA2, Clear Sky etc. an ......


----------



## TheOnLY (25. August 2009)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Überhaupt nichts werde ich jemals vorbestellen ! (Von einem HL2: Epi3 mal abgesehen, Valve baut halt keinen Scheiß für die eigene Core-Käuferschaft)
> 
> 
> Mir ist die Gefahr zu groß, dass ich wieder als Betatester herhalten darf, ich warte daher ab jetzt immer erst die Tests in der PC Games/Gamestar ab bevor ich zuschlage, alles andere wäre Wahnsinn, sieht man sich mal Katastropehen wie ArmA2, Clear Sky etc. an ......



ich denke ich werde mir shift und operation flashpoint vorbestellen.

Habe beide auf der gamescom angetestet und gefielen mir gut.
Haben beide schönes gameplay und verbugt gewirkt haben beide spiele nicht


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. August 2009)

Ausser NFS: Shift und OFP 2 ist da keines für mich interessant. Ich hol mir Fifa *9* für die Box.


----------



## joy-killer (25. August 2009)

...und warum man sich (als PC-Spieler) FIFA10 vorbestellen sollte, wo EA doch vorsätzlich den PC links liegen lässt, ist mir ein Rätsel. 

_(oder haben die dieses Jahr ihre Einstellung wieder geändert und ich hab's nicht mitbekommen?)_


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (25. August 2009)

First Try then Buy !

also wann kommen die Demos ?

...und "Vorbestellen" ist jawohl ein Witz? Das mach ich bei der Xbox, da weis ich das es läuft, zwar nicht wie aber ich weis DAS es läuft. Aber am PC weis ich weder wie noch ob es läuft... neee neee!


----------



## Panzergrenadier (25. August 2009)

joy-killer schrieb:


> ...und warum man sich (als PC-Spieler) FIFA10 vorbestellen sollte, wo EA doch vorsätzlich den PC links liegen lässt, ist mir ein Rätsel.
> 
> _(oder haben die dieses Jahr ihre Einstellung wieder geändert und ich hab's nicht mitbekommen?)_


Soweit ich weiß nicht, die Grafik wird nur geringfügig verbessert und man erhält auf dem PC immer noch nicht die NextGen Grafik und Engine. Also dadurch kommen mir die Spiele die hier vorgeschlagen werden doch sehr sehr Spanisch vor.


----------



## r3fleCt (25. August 2009)

was ich mir vorbestelle und nicht aufgelistet ist - MW2!


----------



## Pravasi (25. August 2009)

Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> First Try then Buy !
> 
> also wann kommen die Demos ?
> 
> ...und "Vorbestellen" ist jawohl ein Witz? Das mach ich bei der Xbox, da weis ich das es läuft, zwar nicht wie aber ich weis DAS es läuft. Aber am PC weis ich weder wie noch ob es läuft... neee neee!


 
Sooo traurig,aber sooooo wahr...


----------



## RAPXT (26. August 2009)

Hrmmpff, naja die neuen Games finde ich ziemlich bescheiden. Hoffentlich kommt auch mal wieder ein Rennspiel ala NFSMW.


----------



## Xel'Naga (26. August 2009)

Die Spiele die hier gezeigt werden kaufe ich nur RISEN.


----------



## Magic12345 (26. August 2009)

Außer Dragon Age und Resident Evil ist das alles uninteressant, habe ich schon in zig anderen Spielen so gespielt. Aber alle Spiele haben eines gemeinsam: die Preise sind einfach viel zu hoch!!

 Da kaufe ich lieber ein 1 Jahr altes Spiel mit leicht angestaubter Grafik aber dafür (inzwischen gut) gepatcht, d.h. ohne bugs und das ganze für ca. 10 EUR. Da habe ich weitaus mehr Spass als mit einem 4-6 mal so teuren Spiel, das bugverseucht ist. Genauer gesagt kann ich mir dann 4-6 Spiele kaufen und habe so einen deutlich längeren Spielspass und Abwechselung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. August 2009)

Von den 10 Spielen interessiert mich kein einziges.
Lieber Modern Warfare 2 und Mafia 2.


----------



## fragapple (27. August 2009)

Modern Warfare 2 !


----------



## Two-Face (27. August 2009)

Ich bestell mir NfS Shift bei Amazon vor, da krieg ich wenigstens 'nen Bonus dafür.


----------



## Rizzard (27. August 2009)

Also wenn dann Dragon Age und Batman, denn diese Spiele überzeugen mich schon jetzt.

Für Whispered World muss man aber auch geschaffen sein. Hab mir grad mal nen Trailer angeschaut. Ist überhaupt nicht meine Welt


----------



## DerFloh (30. August 2009)

also ich habe mir modern Warfare 2 vorbestellt und das wird das erste und das Letzte sein (außer der folgenden CoD-Spiele von Infinity Ward), aber wieso MW2 hier nicht gelistet ist


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (30. August 2009)

Vorbestellung ist doch sinnlos ,wenn man in einer goßen Stadt wohnt.
Habe ich noch nie, werde ich auch nie machen.


----------



## AlterKadaver (30. August 2009)

Von den genannten werde ich mir nur Batman: Arkham Asylum vorbestellen.

Es war aber mal wieder schön, den Preisunterschied zw. "normalen" und EA-Spielen zu sehen..

Da werden schonmal 48,95€ für ein wenig innovatives Fußballspiel verlangt


----------



## Isengard412 (30. August 2009)

DerFloh schrieb:


> also ich habe mir modern Warfare 2 vorbestellt und das wird das erste und das Letzte sein (außer der folgenden CoD-Spiele von Infinity Ward), aber wieso MW2 hier nicht gelistet ist



Wundert mich auch! und was ist mit Assassins Creed 2? Ich finde, dass die Liste nicht gerade die wichtigsten Spiele repräsentiert, die in den nächsten Monaten erscheinen...


----------



## N1lle (31. August 2009)

Isengard412 schrieb:


> Wundert mich auch! und was ist mit Assassins Creed 2? Ich finde, dass die Liste nicht gerade die wichtigsten Spiele repräsentiert, die in den nächsten Monaten erscheinen...



Wollt ich auch grad schreiben es fehlen ein paar gute titel


----------

